# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Öz Türkçe Kullanmak Yakışır Bize

## veli

öztukce.jpg
Bir dile yabancı dillerden sözcük almak ya da o dile -izinsiz- girmiş kimi yabancı sözcükleri ve yabancı dilbilgisi kurallarını benimsemek, başka ülkelerden borç para alıp harcamaya benzer; yoksullaştırır o dili. Dilimiz, bu tür bir yoksullaşma süreci yaşamıştır. Türk ulusu, İÖ 10.000den başlayarak düşündüklerini, yaşadıklarını önce mağara duvarlarına, dikilitaşlara, yazıttaşlara, üzerine oyma yapılmış taşlara (petroglif) işlemişti. Bunları daha sonra tamga (damga) denilen bir görselleştirmeye dönüştürmüş ve böylelikle abecesel yazının önaşamasını başlatmıştı.

Tamga Dönemi olarak tanımlanan bu dönemin, binyıllarca sürmüş olan olgunlaşmasının sonaşamasında ise özgün abeceli ve biçemli bir Türk dili yaratılmıştı. Son aşamanın kanıtları; İS 6.yüzyılda dikilmiş olan Kırkızlar Yazıtları ile Kâzım Mirşan ve Haluk Tarcan adlı bilimsel araştırmacıların çalışmaları sonucu -İS 730da değil- İS 575te dikildiği belirlenmiş olan Göktürk Yazıtlarıdır. Uluslararası dil uzmanları, Göktürk (Orhon) Yazıtlarını düşünülerek tasarlanmış ve özenle düzenlenmiş bir sanat örneği biçiminde tanımlıyor. Ulusumuz, bu tanımlamayla övülen ve çağlar öncesinden varolageldiği anlaşılan saygın (kültürü ve) diliyle ne denli kıvanç duysa haklıdır.

Türklerin İS 950de İslam dinini kabul etmelerinden sonra Arapça, Türk toplumunda resmi dil konumuna yükselmişti. Bu gelişmeyi izleyen binyıl ulusumuz ve Türkçemiz için yitik binyıldır. Bu yitikliğe1 Kasım 1928de yeni Türk Abecesinin kabul edilmesiyle ve 12 Temmuz 1932de Türk Dil Kurumunun (TDKnin) kurulmasıyla dur dendi

Dur buyruğunun öncüsü, benzersiz devrimci ATATÜRKtür. Türk ulusunun unuttuğu -ve ona unutturulmak istenmiş olan- anlamlı diliyle yeniden buluşması ve onun özündeki güzelliğe, varsıllığa yeniden kavuşması ATATÜRKün Dil Devrimiyle başlamıştır. Yurdunu, yabancı el koymasından kurtaran bu büyük devrimcinin, güzel dilimiz Türkçemizi de yabancı dillerin saldırısından kurtarması ve bağımsızlığına kavuşturması büyük bir utkudur. Dil Devrimi, bu utkunun ete kemiğe bürünmüş biçimidir

Dil Devriminin ereği, içinde çok az öz Türkçe sözcüğün bulunduğu Osmanlıcanın sınırları içinde sıkışıp kalmış Türk kültür ve düşünce dizgelerini arındırmak; ulusun küllenmiş öz kültürel değerlerini yeniden canlandırmaktı. Benzersiz devrimci ATATÜRKün buyruğuyla kurulmuş olan TDK, olağanüstü katkılar sundu Türkçemize. Bir ulusal dilin varsıllaşmasının ve gelişmesinin, onun doğurganlığından ve yaratıcılığından yararlanılarak yapılacak özleşmeyle gerçekleştirilebileceğini kanıtladı TDK. Öz Türkçe sözcükler türetti, sözlükler hazırladı, tarama çalışmaları yaptı.

Anadolu Aydınlanma Devriminin bu en görkemli kurumu, 12 Eylülcülerce -ATATÜRKün kalıtı çiğnenerek- kapatıldı. Öteki devrimler gibi Dil Devrimi de kesintiye uğratıldı. Bu olumsuzluk, benzersiz devrimci ATATÜRKün yolunda yürümekte kararlı olan devrimci dilseverleri yıldırmadı. Onlar 22 Nisan 1987de Dil Derneğini kurdular ve 24 yıldır bıkıp usanmadan ATATÜRKün buyruğunu yerine getirmeye çalışıyorlar.

Anadilini ve onun bağımsızlığı benimseyen dilsever, günümüzde kökü ve eki Türkçe olan sözcükleri kullanır. Yabancı sözcüklere, Türkçemizin olanaklarını işleterek öz Türkçe karşılıklar arar, bulur. Bunları kullanmakla yetinmez, kullanılması için çaba da harcar.
Bu nedenle;
start almak yerine başlamak, istihdam yerine işlendirme,
irsiyet yerine soybağı, aşağılık kompleksi yerine altsanma,
irade yerine istenç, muhalif yerine karşıcıl,
salef yerine öncül, halef yerine ardıl, vâris yerine kalıtçı,
dâhi yerine üstüninsan, amblem yerine belirtke,
faks yerine belgegeçer, telaffuz yerine sesletme,
huzur yerine erinç sözcüğü gibi anlamlı ve öz Türkçe sözcükler kullanmak yakışır bize.

Üç binden çok sözcük içeren bu küçük sözlük, Türk gencine yabancı sözcükleri kullanmak zorunda olmadığını -bu konuda bir altsanmaya kapılmadan- dilerse ve çabalarsa her yabancı sözcüğe karşılık olarak öz Türkçe sözcük yaratabileceğini kanıtlamak ve bu konudaki anlamlı çabalara küçük de olsa bir katkı sunmak ereğiyle hazırlanmıştır.
Güzel dilimiz Türkçemize ve Dil Devrimine emek veren, gönül veren -ve verecek olan- herkese sevgiyle sunarım.

----------

